
Show HN: Textla (Text your Tesla) - jshchnz
https://www.textla.xyz
======
colesantiago
why?

~~~
jshchnz
couple reasons...

1) this lets you do actions async. one of my biggest peeves is that I usually
remember to set the temperature right when I'm leaving, but as I'm heading out
the door I have to keep the app open waiting for the car to wake up before I
can turn on the AC (for example). now I just text my car "temp 68" as I'm
heading out and it's nice when I get inside

2) there are some special actions like texting "marco", which will flash your
lights and honk your horn to help find your car in a crowded lot, or texting
"where are you" will send a google maps pin of the cars location

3) why not?

~~~
colesantiago
ok

